
The Worst Job - signa11
http://www.shamusyoung.com/twentysidedtale/?p=32153
======
bradknowles
With respect, that's not the worst job.

Imagine if it was your job to spot videos of fathers murdering their children
and making sure those are taken down or other gated so that you can't
accidentally run across them. I think we all can agree that would be a much
worse job.

In Europe, someone who hosts content for someone else can be held civilly and
criminally liable for that content, regardless of how it got there or who put
it there. So, anyone working at a European ISP could have the job of policing
all content on their servers and making sure that there isn't anything illegal
on their systems.

I worked at an ISP in Belgium, and my desk was close to that of Thierry (the
webmaster), and he had that job. I can't imagine the amount of illegal kiddie
porn, snuff films, and other crap he must have been exposed to, as a result of
the job he was legally obligated to perform.

